# Spring Pie & Cobbler.



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Tough surprise coming home from work - taste mighty fine.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Should be able to follow the scent trail. Be right over!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

glenway said:


> Should be able to follow the scent trail. Be right over!


 With ice cream or whipped - I'll be waiting.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

That's gonna make us think Cindy likes you a bit.LOL

I'm not gonna tell ya my other thoughts about not invite'in me--- I coulda picked up Glen along the way.lol.

awprint:


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

yusa makin me haungree.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

catcapper said:


> That's gonna make us think Cindy likes you a bit.LOL
> 
> I'm not gonna tell ya my other thoughts about not invite'in me--- I coulda picked up Glen along the way.lol.
> 
> awprint:


 That's a long side trip but Cindy says you're all welcome as she'll have the coffee on.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

don't forget me on the way through catcapper.........


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I'm running late but trying to catch all of you, just dont eat it all !!!!!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I wouldn't forget ya Mike--- your just right up the road.

awprint:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

The cobbler is gone, you guys should speed it up as by Mon. I might be down to 1 pie.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Hassell what's in those pies?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

azpredatorhunter said:


> Hassell what's in those pies?


 Rhubarb, blackberry and strawberry - think I said raspberry on a pm somewhere.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

All mixed together?

I was going to say Rhubarb... My father would make rhubarb pie from scratch, he would always grow a few in the garden. I'll admit I wasn't a huge fan of rhubarb


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

catcapper said:


> I wouldn't forget ya Mike--- your just right up the road.
> 
> awprint:


 :thumbsup: :glutton:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

azpredatorhunter said:


> All mixed together?
> 
> I was going to say Rhubarb... My father would make rhubarb pie from scratch, he would always grow a few in the garden. I'll admit I wasn't a huge fan of rhubarb


 Rhubarb is usually kept out of the garden area as it is poisonous, plant it once at it grows for life.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

hassell said:


> Rhubarb is usually kept out of the garden area as it is poisonous, plant it once at it grows for life.


 I didn't know that it was poisonous. It's kinda funny you said that about it not being planted in the garden. He had it right next to the garden in its own little spot. Now I am going to look for a picture of the garden so you don't think I am full of it.

My father built a Japanese garden in our backyard and I know it was between the pond and the garden, next to a Japanese lantern he made...


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Leaves are poisonous. I have some growing from someone who planted it before I bought my place 28 years ago. No use for the stuff no matter how much sugar is added.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Pretty well every trapper and mining cabin I came across up in the North country had a rhubarb plant growing beside the remains of the cabin. Rhubarb and Strawberry pie is a tough one to top if done correctly.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

That nasty stuff even killed the cabins?


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I remember eating Rhubard Pie when a kid in Ohio, but cant remember if I liked it or not, lmao


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

prairiewolf said:


> I remember eating Rhubard Pie when a kid in Ohio, but cant remember if I liked it or not, lmao


 I never liked rhubarb pie by itself, mix some home grown strawberries in with it - whole new ball game.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

My Grandma used to make it and I loved it, Moms....Not so much.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

As a kid growing up in a German/Bohemian north central Iowa small town, spring meant rhubarb something all the time. Pies, cobblers, jams, cake and yes even in jello salads...(Iowa church basement ladies)...someone will understand. As kids we would break off a stem clean off the leaves and just eat it raw. There was a patch of rhubarb in every yard and no one cared if we would eat it, most couldn't get the patches used up. I still to this day love rhubarb most anyway it's prepared. My wife's mother (before she passed) used to make as good a rhubarb pie as I ever had.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

220swift said:


> As a kid growing up in a German/Bohemian north central Iowa small town, spring meant rhubarb something all the time. Pies, cobblers, jams, cake and yes even in jello salads...(Iowa church basement ladies)...someone will understand. As kids we would break off a stem clean off the leaves and just eat it raw. There was a patch of rhubarb in every yard and no one cared if we would eat it, most couldn't get the patches used up. I still to this day love rhubarb most anyway it's prepared. My wife's mother (before she passed) used to make as good a rhubarb pie as I ever had.


 Boy this all sure sounds familiar, we had a good laugh over the jello salad.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Ok I finally found a few pictures... Sorry it's a picture of a picture. The first picture is looking from the patio. The rhubarb plant is inbetween the Japanese lantern ( center right ) and the pine tree that's getting ready to be cut down. Second picture is of the garden and pine tree that's missing it's branches. You can see the rhubarb growing behind the white flowers just to the left of the pine tree... the japanese lantern is just out of the picture to the left.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

So he had it planted next to the garden in the flower bed... Thanx for the tidbit of information hassell.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

No problem, always like looking at old pictures.


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

220swift said:


> As a kid growing up in a German/Bohemian north central Iowa small town, spring meant rhubarb something all the time. Pies, cobblers, jams, cake and yes even in jello salads...(Iowa church basement ladies)...someone will understand. As kids we would break off a stem clean off the leaves and just eat it raw. There was a patch of rhubarb in every yard and no one cared if we would eat it, most couldn't get the patches used up. I still to this day love rhubarb most anyway it's prepared. My wife's mother (before she passed) used to make as good a rhubarb pie as I ever had.


New Ulm, MN, my great grandma always had some type of rhubarb everything going on. I also remember cutting it out of a garden and eating it as is. Haven't had it in many years now.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

texaspredatorhunter said:


> New Ulm, MN, my great grandma always had some type of rhubarb everything going on. I also remember cutting it out of a garden and eating it as is. Haven't had it in many years now.


Swan Lake still have good fishing?


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

220swift said:


> Swan Lake still have good fishing?


Haven't been there in many years and I don't ever recall fishing it just dick hunting. Opening day better be there by 3 am ready to go just to get the boat launched!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

hope you meant duck........


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Wow lmao... No wonder he hasn't caught any fish there. ????...


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

texaspredatorhunter said:


> Haven't been there in many years and I don't ever recall fishing it just dick hunting. Opening day better be there by 3 am ready to go just to get the boat launched!


AHHHHH yes, now I remember why I reread my posts.........


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Seen that one this morning but figuring it was Thurs. I'd leave it be. !!!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

azpredatorhunter said:


> Wow lmao... No wonder he hasn't caught any fish there. ????...


How do you know ? Perhaps a trouser trout or two.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Sorry Tex--- I was gonna fix that for ya--- but with this bunch--- I just had to see where it would go.lol.

awprint:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

catcapper said:


> Sorry Tex--- I was gonna fix that for ya--- but with this bunch--- I just had to see where it would go.lol.
> 
> awprint:


 Might have to re title this post !!! Hmmm!!


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

Well damn, I guess I need to start re reading all my posts or ease of the beer some


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It sure provided me with a few laughs.


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

Hell it made me laugh! But I'm glad I can entertain y'all too!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

too good not to have..........never mind, this won't end well.....lol


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Anyways back to the topic ( staying away from the specialized hunting ), remembered about falling asleep in the farmers rhubarb patch back when I was 5 or 6 living on the Air Force Base, snuck through the fence with my buddy, our dog, bag of sugar and a borrowed paring knife from Mom, anyways we pigged out on rhubarb and decided to have a snooze, woke up, no buddy, no dog - wandered home - probably a hundred people in front of the house getting ready to start the search - when the dog come home without me - alarms started as the dog never left my side - Mom screaming at me - thought it was all about the frigging borrowed paring knife. Never returned to that rhubarb patch.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Well cat, glad you didnt fix that. I have needed a good laugh for quite awhile and that sure gave me one !!!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Cinnamon buns to add for the week.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Ive been thinking on selling my house, I just might move closer Rick !!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

prairiewolf said:


> Ive been thinking on selling my house, I just might move closer Rick !!


 Coffee is on, stop in.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

OK Rick, now you've just gone too far, those look delicious..... :glutton:


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I can almost smell them


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

1 of 4 pan's.


----------

